# 41 All American



## mrg (Jun 25, 2021)

A few years back I found and painted the yellow rack to match the fenders but it had a switch by the light that wasn't right ( its in the tank on this model ) so found the correct rack but haven't decided weather to go black ( still have to age it ) or yellow on the rack?, this is my least favorite CWC rack!


----------



## mrg (Jun 26, 2021)

Black or yellow rack?


----------



## mrg (Jun 26, 2021)

I bought a pair of single speed AA from a collector in Carlsbad Ca. yrs ago, used the girls to complete the boys ( my red repaint CWC single speed ) & the fenders & lite went on this bike, the girls do have a switch ( and other models like Tall Tank & Comet ) but I did paint that rack yellow and don't remember if it was on the girls or why I had to paint it, I had yellow caution paint from work.Think I told this story here ( and to Phil ) I bought this bike out of a dormitory at So. Oregon Collage in 1987 while visiting relatives in Ashland, found it in the local for sale paper. Phil was kinda bummed I found it up his way and he was looking for a boys. I just added the yellow parts.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 27, 2021)

mrg said:


> Black or yellow rack?



black rack,to much yellow,black offsets it nicely imo!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 27, 2021)

Black.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 27, 2021)

Black with yellow accents might look good.


----------



## all riders (Jun 27, 2021)

I agree, black with yellow pins somewhere on rack.  I think it could look good with yellow rack if you refreshed the black on frame/fork. Either way I like it--Go Hawkeyes!      side note: I thought 41 had the Snyder-built fork and 40 could be either frame with the cwc fork since there was no Snyder springer yet.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 27, 2021)

mrg said:


> Black or yellow rack?



BLACK LOOKS GOOD


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 27, 2021)

Weathered black, since the fenders and light are already yellow and only the frame matches the tank. A little more black would help IMO.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 27, 2021)

Sweet looking old bike !!!!!!!!


----------



## mrg (Jun 27, 2021)

all riders said:


> I agree, black with yellow pins somewhere on rack.  I think it could look good with yellow rack if you refreshed the black on frame/fork. Either way I like it--Go Hawkeyes!      side note: I thought 41 had the Snyder-built fork and 40 could be either frame with the cwc fork since there was no Snyder springer yet.



Go hawkeyes ?, all CWC built bikes had CWC forks, 1st yr Snyder built ones had CWC Springers till they came out with their own springer.


----------



## ian (Jun 28, 2021)

mrg said:


> Black or yellow rack?



I like the yellow better.


----------



## all riders (Jun 28, 2021)

mrg said:


> Go hawkeyes ?, all CWC built bikes had CWC forks, 1st yr Snyder built ones had CWC Springers till they came out with their own springer.



Thank you for the clarification.  (Iowa Hawkeyes--black and yellow)


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 29, 2021)

Well, looked at your post yesterday and thought, black, but decided think more about it.  Looked again today and thought, got to go with the yellow rack.  Then asked my wife without making any comment, since she is not as connected with bikes and she said yellow for sure.  She even offered a theme song for your bike.  Either way, it’s a really nice bike!!

Theme song:


----------



## tacochris (Aug 20, 2021)

I will say that if its between ANYTHING and black, always go black.  Yellow is the worst color on the planet so never that....Lol


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 20, 2021)

that is one sad looking rack. black will hide it better.


----------

